# Chevy Bowtie Blackout



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

I know of three options...

A die cut overlay from *grafxwerks.com*, a little tricky to apply as you need to be spot on for proper and complete coverage

Buy 3M automotive vinyl and apply over the emblem then trim with an exacto. The emblem has a grove between the center and chrome edge making trimming easy.

Mask off the area and spray paint the center.

If you go with the first option, I suggest you search "overlay" and read the experiences of others. This will help you with the install or deciding which option is best for you.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

i got mine from ebay from ebay member extremevinyls


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i got 2 new emblems, and had a friend spray them hotrod black. i think it was a little more than the overlays, but i think it'll last longer. (fyi the front emblem is a pita to get off)


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

How does one get the front bowtie off? I'd like to spray mine, have self-installed overlay done with vinyl and x-acto, but would like paint.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

its on with 2 sided tape. its tough but it will come off, pop the upper pins out to get your hands in there, there are 4 relase tabs, once the glue lets go it pops right off. 

thats where patience is needed. thats why i opted to get new ones and spray them.


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

ratfink said:


> I know of three options...
> 
> A die cut overlay from *grafxwerks.com*, a little tricky to apply as you need to be spot on for proper and complete coverage
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a place online to buy the 3M automotive vinyl. Checked Autozone/Summit Racing and 3M. I can't seem to find it. I'm looking for white. If you know a place, I'd be thankful for the link.

I ruined the grafxwerks decals.

Thanks!


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

you can go into any sign shop in your area and they'll most likely have scraps for free in your color!

I did that with mine but white. looks good


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

^x2

Thats all I did, bought a blank sheet from a vinyl shop and made my own. Came out really nice and cheaper than buying it online!


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

is there anywhere that would do it professionally since i wouldnt trust myself?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you don't trust yourself you can go two routes;

1. PlastiDip: Its cheap, lasts forever, and just requires a little spray painting and protecting your car with newspaper/tape.

2. 3M Vinyl Decals: You can get a sheet at a local shop, then you can keep working at it until you get it just right.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

4th option: call around some local sign shops and ask for some scrap black vinyl that they might be able to give you for free or even for a buck or two lol. You'd be surprised at the results if you ask nicely.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

CHUV said:


> 4th option: call around some local sign shops and ask for some scrap black vinyl that they might be able to give you for free or even for a buck or two lol. You'd be surprised at the results if you ask nicely.


Yup!

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I plasti Dip'd Mine turned out great. And you dont have to actually worry to much about over spray, cause it will come right off. I'm not suggesting you dont tape it off just saying you dont have to go super crazy with it. Also if it globs together which is pretty hard to do it peels right off with no damage done. Plasti Dip is great stuff. you can get it at Lowes, or Home Depot, also youtube it there are tons of videos of stuff to Plati dip if you want to do more than just the bowties. I'm doing all Chrome "Shiny" on my car. Havr still yet do the rims...  need time.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Billet makes a black bowtie for both the front and back if you're looking for something other than a wrap.


----------

